# My dog is limping on the right hind leg



## Nana (Nov 3, 2006)

It just started today--her right hind leg will limp sometimes and she's running sort of funny (like her right hind leg is somehow bothering her). She doesn't seem to be in pain when I press it or massage the area, but she just keeps limping. Could it be hip dysplasia? She's a 3-year-old Miniature Pinscher and I hear that they are very prone to stuff like hip problems.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Quick thought...have you checked in between her paws? Sometimes a sticker can make a dog limp.


----------



## Nana (Nov 3, 2006)

I've checked and there's nothing stuck in her paws. >__<


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

you need to take her to a vet of course, anything physical, a forum can only toss out ideas. I would suspect, more than hip displasia, possibly luxating patella, and though its rare in a toy breed she also could have a torn cruciate. In that case its imperative you keep her quiet and off that leg till the vet checks her out.


----------



## Nana (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, something else I have noticed. The leg she is limping on is the same leg that has this hard little bump on it (located on her flank). The bump doesn't seem to hurt her either, but I can't but wonder if they might be connected.

We're planning on getting her neutered soon, but our time is very packed as we're preparing to find a new home to move to (our current apartment doesn't allow dogs in the lease and... yeah--basically, we've had her for a long time, even against the landlord's warnings).


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Please get that bump checked out, it could be alot of things, up to and including cancer!


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

acually it is proly just protein like Buddy he is always limping now try givin ur dog some bone vitamins it woks Buddy is starting to stop with the limping


----------



## Nana (Nov 3, 2006)

The little bump was there before the limp and she has had cysts before (several, although some went away and one had to be squeezed out as it burst). I am a chronic worrywart and constantly worry about everything being cancerous--so what are the chances that it will turn out to be cancer? The small, hard little nodule is inside her skin, not a part of the bone as I can pull the fur on her flank and feel the entire pebble-sized, round bump.

Is skin cancer a possibility?


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Hip dysplasia is rare in small breeds, but not impossible. The kneecap problem called luxating patella is more likely. Of course sometimes they just pull a muscle like we do and need a little time to heal. I personally don't run to the vet right away if my dog is limping. If there are obvious signs of a break or if the dog is in tremendous pain, then of course I would, but otherwise, if the dog is still bearing some weight on the leg, I just watch for a day or two and see what happens. If it goes longer than that, I take them in.

If you do end up taking her in for the limping, and they want to do x-rays, you could have them spay her and they could do the x-rays and possibly get a sample of or remove the lump all while she is out.

The lump could be anything, including cancer. You just never know until you get it checked out.

I'm glad you are going to get her fixed. It is the responsible thing to do and she will be healthier and live longer because of it.

Please let us know what happens.

(Buddy--Your "advice" astounds me. *shakes head*  )


----------



## Canine Comfort (Dec 13, 2006)

I think what Buddy is getting at, is maybe try giving the dog glucosamine, which is good for the joints. 
A hard lump, more so than soft, is of great concern to Veterinarians.


----------

